# Goodwill Cast Iron finds!



## britlitgal (Nov 9, 2012)

Goodwill stores must be where unwanted cast iron skillets go to die, because I always find so many in the two stores that I frequent! We're talking good, USA-made pans. Yesterday I got a cute Wagners 1891 Original 6" skillet for 99 cents  

So before shelling out the big bucks for your next pan, check your local Goodwill/thrift stores. It seems that people don't really know how to cook in cast iron anymore (or just don't want to), so their ignorance is your gain.

Also, this is my first post...longtime lurker! So happy to be here, all. Blessings from Ohio.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!!

A few years ago, DH was at a friends house and the friend had a chicken fryer that he was using to store nuts and bolts in - said he didn't like it because the chicken stuck to the pan when he cooked in it. The pan was a heap of rust. He had never seasoned it. He gave it to DH and we de-rusted it (surface rust only) and seasoned it and it's good as new.

A couple of weeks ago, I was at an auction and there was the bottom half of a chicken fryer. The person that owned it didn't know what they had. They described the small hole opposite the handle as a "hanging hole, for hanging to display."

Here's my Griswold pan. Notice the small hole and small tab.











Here it is assembled - the tab and slot fit together.












Open position locked together. The newer chicken fryers just have a regular lid with a handle on top.













This is deep enough to bake a whole chicken in!

I just LOVE cast iron!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

No cast iron bargains at the thrift stores around here. If they have any, it is priced higher than new.

I did find 2 porcelain covered saute pans with extra long wooden handles. I like them a lot, but paid $12 apiece for them, not really much of a bargain, especially since both of them had chips in the porcelain.

The Humane Society thrift store had a nice set of porcelain covered cast iron. Nice stuff, 4 matching pans, $50 per pan. I looked on-line. That's what they would cost new if you included the shipping. They sold them pretty quickly, by the way.

There's no 99 cent cast iron to be had around here.


----------



## britlitgal (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow! Your fryer is awesome! And so is your stove, btw...I just love retro. I have a 1950 Hobart KitchenAid mixer that I got at a garage sale for three bucks (it takes the attachments and everything), and I will cry when it gives up the ghost.

It is the truth that sometimes people don't know what they have!


----------



## britlitgal (Nov 9, 2012)

oregon woodsmok said:


> No cast iron bargains at the thrift stores around here. If they have any, it is priced higher than new.
> 
> I did find 2 porcelain covered saute pans with extra long wooden handles. I like them a lot, but paid $12 apiece for them, not really much of a bargain, especially since both of them had chips in the porcelain.
> 
> ...


That is a total bummer!! You are right in that sometimes thrift stores don't seem so thrifty  Good luck, though; maybe you'll find something eventually!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

britlitgal said:


> Wow! Your fryer is awesome! And so is your stove, btw...I just love retro. I have a 1950 Hobart KitchenAid mixer that I got at a garage sale for three bucks (it takes the attachments and everything), and I will cry when it gives up the ghost.
> 
> It is the truth that sometimes people don't know what they have!


I just got this stove this fall. Here's a link to my excitement when I got it:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...g-harvest/456820-look-what-i-got-auction.html


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

I got my dutch oven for 20 bucks at Goodwill and was tickled pink with it- slick as a baby's bottom!


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

I found a turks head pan (12 slot) at a thrift store (not goodwill) for $4.99. and it was in horrible rusty shape. Brought it home and cleaned it really good, seasoned it, and now happily use it for cute small cakes, muffins, etc. 

looks like this one: 

Google Image Result for http://media.liveauctiongroup.net/i/4584/6449940_1.jpg%3Fv%3D8C8FD62B8C930D0


----------



## britlitgal (Nov 9, 2012)

suitcase_sally said:


> I just got this stove this fall. Here's a link to my excitement when I got it:
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...g-harvest/456820-look-what-i-got-auction.html


Holy guacamole, it is a beauty! It's funny that the first thing cookery-wise that you mentioned was canning, because that's how I "evaluate" stoves, too! Ha! I hope that it lasts for another 50 years 

I check my local Craigslist every day for a vintage electric stove, but haven't found anything nice under $200. With five kids under 13 and one income, there's no way I can justify spending that much, so I just keep looking!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I've not seen one of these before! I have one made of tin, but not cast iron.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

suitcase_sally said:


>


Not only is your fryer fabulous, but I am seriously coveting your stove too!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Thy shall not covet thy neighbors stove. :nono:


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

suitcase_sally said:


> Thy shall not covet thy neighbors stove. :nono:


But, but, but.........it's so dreamy........................


----------



## britlitgal (Nov 9, 2012)

It is totally dreamy!!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Same here, we don`t get many bargins at our Goodwill or Salvation Army anymore. they all think very highly of their donated,used, items. You would have to go almost every day in order to get a bargin. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Suitcase Sally Im jealous too, of your chicken fryer's LID!

Mine says 6 1/2" CHICKEN with MADE IN USA underneath it on the bottom.
There is also an "A" figure way above it.
But the handle says 8 and the pan itself is about 10 1/2" wide not 6 1/2"
and there is no notch for lid.
The only thing that makes sense is that it's wonderful!


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

I

WANT

that

pan!

:spinsmiley:


wow!!!

Kris


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

suitcase_sally said:


> Thy shall not covet thy neighbors stove. :nono:


I know I'm going to Hades for coveting your stove, It's like crack, I can't help myself.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I'll "will" it to you!


----------

